# Psi plus no encuentra QT.

## brutico

hola. vuelvo de nuevo.

Parece ser que no me encuentra QT ,

Este es el mensaje que me da:

```
Verifying Qt 4 build environment ... fail

Reason: There was an error compiling 'conf'.  See conf.log for details.

Be sure you have a proper Qt 4.0 build environment set up.  This means not

just Qt, but also a C++ compiler, a make tool, and any other packages

necessary for compiling C++ programs.

If you are certain everything is installed, then it could be that Qt 4 is not

being recognized or that a different version of Qt is being detected by

mistake (for example, this could happen if $QTDIR is pointing to a Qt 3

installation).  At least one of the following conditions must be satisfied:

 1) --qtdir is set to the location of Qt

 2) $QTDIR is set to the location of Qt

 3) QtCore is in the pkg-config database

 4) qmake is in the $PATH

This script will use the first one it finds to be true, checked in the above

order.  #3 and #4 are the recommended options.  #1 and #2 are mainly for

overriding the system configuration.
```

Con eix veo que tengo instalado la versión  de qtcore 4.8.7 y 5.4.2 pero no me lo encuentra.

Alguna idea?[/code]

----------

## cameta

See conf.log Debes de mirar este archivo a ver que dice,

pero muy probablemente tengas librerias rotas durante una actualización

prueba con revdep-rebuild -p

----------

## MrBrutico

Lo he probado y me sigue dando el mismo error tanto si lo instalo desde el ebuild o desde la misma script de la página psi-plus.

----------

## cameta

Has de buscar el archivo ese y ver que dice.

----------

## MrBrutico

Este es log que me da.

http://pastebin.com/k8CmdTE5

A ver si alguien me puede dar la solución ya que lo uso a diario.

----------

## MrBrutico

 *MrBrutico wrote:*   

> Este es log que me da.
> 
> http://pastebin.com/k8CmdTE5
> 
> A ver si alguien me puede dar la solución ya que lo uso a diario.

 

Dejo también esto.

```
 sudo emerge --info '=net-im/psi-9999::gentoo'

Contraseña: 

Portage 2.2.20 (python 2.7.10-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.20-r2, 4.1.2-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.1.2-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_FX-tm-8350_Eight-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8078420 total,   5360212 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 13 Jul 2015 07:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p39

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25 p1.2) 2.25

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p39::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.0::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10::gentoo, 3.3.5-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.2.3::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r3::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.17::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.13.4::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.4::gentoo, 4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.20-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=bdver2 -mtune=bdver2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=bdver2 -mtune=bdver2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=4 --keep-going --nospinner --quiet-build --with-bdeps=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo-euetib.upc.es/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth bluray branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpg gpm gstreamer iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pulseaudio qml qt3support qt4 qt5 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx fma3 fma4 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3 xop" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64 pc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="es es_ES" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## cameta

Mira si cuando falla el emerge hay este archivo.

/tmp/portage/net-im/psi-9999/work/psi-9999/conf.log

y a ver que dice

PS

Otra pregunta, porque estas intentando usar un paquete 9999 creo que se llama live ebuild), es algo que normalmente un usuario no utiliza.

----------

## MrBrutico

Hola, este es exactamente log que me comentaste

```
sudo cat /tmp/portage/net-im/psi-9999/work/psi-9999/conf.log 

/usr/lib64/qt4/bin/moc -DHAVE_MODULES -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4 -I. conf4.cpp -o conf4.moc

g++ -c -pipe -O2 -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DHAVE_MODULES -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4 -I. -o conf4.o conf4.cpp

In file included from conf4.cpp:762:0:

buildmodeapp.qcm: In member function ‘virtual bool qc_buildmodeapp::exec()’:

buildmodeapp.qcm:48:8: warning: variable ‘staticmode’ set but not used [-Wunused-but-set-variable]

In file included from conf4.cpp:762:0:

qca.qcm: In function ‘bool qca_try(Conf*, const QString&, const QString&, const QString&, bool, bool, QString*)’:

qca.qcm:61:42: error: ‘class Conf’ has no member named ‘escapePath’

qca.qcm:61:68: error: ‘class Conf’ has no member named ‘escapePath’

In file included from conf4.cpp:762:0:

qdbus.qcm: In member function ‘virtual bool qc_qdbus::exec()’:

qdbus.qcm:33:17: warning: statement has no effect [-Wunused-value]

In file included from conf4.cpp:762:0:

whiteboarding.qcm: In member function ‘virtual bool qc_whiteboarding::exec()’:

whiteboarding.qcm:23:14: warning: zero-length gnu_printf format string [-Wformat-zero-length]

whiteboarding.qcm:24:14: warning: zero-length gnu_printf format string [-Wformat-zero-length]

In file included from conf4.cpp:762:0:

plugins.qcm: In member function ‘virtual bool qc_plugins::exec()’:

plugins.qcm:23:14: warning: zero-length gnu_printf format string [-Wformat-zero-length]

plugins.qcm:24:14: warning: zero-length gnu_printf format string [-Wformat-zero-length]

In file included from conf4.cpp:762:0:

recursiveprl.qcm: In member function ‘bool qc_recursiveprl::writeConf()’:

recursiveprl.qcm:95:37: error: ‘class Conf’ has no member named ‘escapedIncludes’

recursiveprl.qcm:97:30: error: ‘class Conf’ has no member named ‘escapedLibs’

In file included from conf4.cpp:762:0:

qca.qcm: At global scope:

qca.qcm:102:13: warning: ‘bool qca_try_framework(Conf*, const QString&, bool, bool, QString*)’ defined but not used [-Wunused-function]

Makefile:219: recipe for target 'conf4.o' failed

gmake: *** [conf4.o] Error 1

```

----------

## cameta

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=198004

Aquí sale el mismo error y una posible solución.

Y por cierto no entiendo porque no instalas el psi-0.14-r4

el 9999 es algo que sólo usan los desarrolladores.

----------

## MrBrutico

Bueno pues con la versión 0.15 se ha instalado sin problemas.... Gracias por la ayuda. 

Como comentabas el error viene de la versión 9999 del ebuild. http://psi-plus.com/wiki/en:gentoo

----------

## cameta

Las versiones 9999 las usan los desarrolladores de gentoo y no deben de ser empleadas por los usuarios.

ya que en ellas suele haber todo tipo de problemas.

----------

